# Silver dapple or what?



## Kyouki (Feb 18, 2016)

I was thinking he is a sooty silver dapple buckskin but I'm not sure at all.

Please tell me your suggestions of what he could be thanks. 

He is a Deliboz rare breed ^^ so pretty.


----------



## celestejasper13 (May 16, 2014)

I would say he's going grey - very pretty.
If he was silver dapple, his mane and tail would be completely grey - that whitening at the base of the tail is tell-tale greying out to me, as well as the light head and grey around the throatlatch. From what I can see I'd say his base colour is brown or bay rather than buckskin.
Either way he's gorgeous


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Agreed. He's grey.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Agreed. Greying out. Most likely bay based.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kyouki (Feb 18, 2016)

Ah I see thank you. I had gotten my guess from this good looking horse here










They said this one was a sooty silver dapple buckskin and they look remarkable similar. lol


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Kyouki said:


> Ah I see thank you. I had gotten my guess from this good looking horse here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum 

The first horse posted is 100% grey. The thing to remember about greys is that they are born a normal color (whatever color they would have stayed if they didn't have the grey gene) and then start going through the greying process which is unique for each horse as some get darker before getting lighter and the speed at which they grey out also varies. 

Just because someone says that a horse is a certain color, doesn't mean they are correct. I do question if this "sooty silver dapple buckskin" has silver at all, or if they just think it just makes the color sound more rare and valuable, perhaps they don't know/understand the silver dilution. Most black based horses with silver dilution will have a silvery mane and tail (many times white or light cream), the lower legs also tend to be greatly diluted on some occasions the silver will also dilute the black pigment of the body (which only black horses have, a buckskin wouldn't have any silver dilution to the cream colored body). Silver dilutes black pigment, mostly focused on the mane/tail and lower legs. A silver bay horse can be easily mistaken as a flaxen chestnut as the black pigment in the mane, tail and lower legs can be so diluted from the black coloring that it takes a trained eye to see the hints of black pigment. If I were to guess, I would actually suspect the possibility of champagne dilution effecting both the body color, leg color and mane/tail color for the second horse.


----------

